# vaginal Webbing



## catharine (Nov 12, 2013)

Please Help!

Pt was prepped and an exam under anesesthea was preformed.  This revealed a webbing of connective tissue on the left side of the vagina where it appeared that the anterior and posterior vaginal walls had fused.  A clamp was used to grab the adhesion band then cut sharply. Dissection was then continued on to the posterior vaginal mucosa to free up underlying endopelvic fascia.  Bleeding was oversewn. Vaginal pac was placed. pt left operating room in stable condition.

I was thinking 
58150
15839-52

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------

